# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone uszy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam niecale dwa tygodnie temu wyszlam na mroz pech chcial ze chyba cos mnei zlapalo w uszy djelam kaptur zeby odebrac telefon na kilka minut i jak wrocilm do domu pielly i bolaly mnei uszy przez ponad tydz czulam bol oczywiscie smarowalam kremami natluszczajacymi itd ale wl zauwazylam ze jak ich nie dotykam jesc miare ok ale jak sie poloze lekko natre to sie robia czerwone nie wiem co robic z tym boje sie ze to zostanie mi na stale takie wrazliwe uszy nie wiem czy tu potrzebny jest czas? i nadal sie kremowac ?uzywam alantan plus masc tranowa ale nadal sa drazliwe i na koncowkach zostalo lekkie zarozowienie i jest szorstkie ....czy jest jakas nadzieja ze po kilku tyg uszy stana sie mniej wraziwe i dojda do siebie ?mialam kiedys odmrozone rece i n szczescie po misieacu doszly do siebie ale teraz bardzo zaluje mego czynu...i boje sie konsekwencji

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Problem z uszami, który opisujesz może być jednym z objawów zespołu reynauda. Jest to częstsza niż kiedyś sądzono, mniej lub bardziej dokuczliwa dolegliwość polegająca na drobnych zaburzeniach naczyniowych, w pierwszej fazie następuje skurcz naczyń i zblednięcie skóry na wystających częściach organizmu, w następnej jej przekrwienie, mogące się długo utrzymywać. Problemy tego typu mogą towarzyszyć chorobom układowym tkanki łącznej, ale często występują jako objaw izolowany, szczególnie u młodych kobiet. Osobom o takich skłonnościach zaleca się ostrożność aby nie przechłodzić uszu i dłoni, ewentualnie, gdy występują objawy ze strony stawów, skóry lub innych narządów konsultację z lekarzem.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje za diagnoze fakt mam problemy z krązeniem...mam sine dlonie i stopy mam 22 lata od zawsze mialam takie klopoty...wiem ze z osiagniciem dojrzalosci to sie normuje ale czy jest szansa ze uszy dojda do siebie widze neiwielka poprawe..uszy juz nei bola ale czy zagoja sie??lub zmneijszy sie zaczerwnienie ?sa wrazliwe na dodyt i na otarcia ale juz czerwone miejsca sa ciut mniejsze? wiem ze takie zmiany dlugo sie goja?

----------


## Krzysztof

Prawdopodobnie Twoje uszy "dojdą do siebie", tak, jak to miało miejsce kiedyś z odmrożonymi dłońmi. To, jak długo się będą goić jest indywidualną sprawą, nie da się tego przewidzieć. W przyszłości musisz uważać na dłonie i uszy, mam nadzieję że to nie będzie to miało nigdy miejsca, ale jeśli kiedykolwiek zauważysz bóle lub sztywność stawów, wpuklenia lub stwardnienia skóry polecam poinformować o tym lekarza - tego rodzaju problemy naczyniowe mogą współistnieć z chorobami autoimmunologicznymi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje  :Smile:  za informcje mysle ze to sprawa genow... moja mama miala tak samo w wieku 30 lat wszystko sie uspokoilo..mam nadzieje ze u mnie tez bedzie lepiej.. :Smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam ze ponawiam temat mam pytanie ostatnie tym razem co mam stosowac zeby przyspieszyc gojenie ? sa bardzo przekrwione wychodza  zaczerwnienia takei kropki nawet naczynka i sie chowaja ale bardzo powoli czerwone tzn takie slady czerwone i tak jakbny wszysztko wyrzucalo na zewnatrz po masci tranowej i alantanu plus mysli pan ze dobre masci stosuje ? ze wychodza gorsze zaczerwnienia >pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli masz wrażenie, że stosowanie maści tranowej i alantanu powoduje większe zaczewienienie, proponuję je odstawić. Najlepiej zostawić uszy "same sobie" i dać im czas na wygojenie, spośród leków, które mogą ewentualnie być skuteczne w takim wypadku, podczas gojenia, niektórzy lekarze zalecają kapsułki vessel due (na receptę). Jeśli problem powoduje duże dolegliwości, zaleca się w trakcie zimy przyjmowanie leków blokujących kanał wapniowy (również na receptę). Polecam chronić palce i uszy przed przemrożeniem, ograniczyć napoje zawierające kofeinę i jeśli palisz - rzucić palenie. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------

